# Moon light questions



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

What kind of lights did you get? I'm confused...

Never heard of this hood with an integrated timer...


----------



## Dark_Rider2k3 (Jun 22, 2008)

I didn't get any lights, this was something I "heard" about.. the integrated timer may b/s as it's just something i overheard but never saw.

The moon lights, however, I know of.. they are these lights that come on at night that "illuminate" the tank.. I want them so I can see some of my nocturnal fish


----------



## BigAds (Jun 25, 2008)

The only fixture I've seen with built in moonlights and timers is the Current USA T5HO Sundial: http://www.current-usa.com/sundial_t5ho

The 48" uses 4x54watt bulbs (comes with 2 10000k bulbs, and 2 actinic that you'd need to replace), 4 photocell controlled leds (turn on & off by themselves), 2 timers (each for a pair of the T5HO bulbs), and 2 fans to keep things cool.

It's also about $300.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Are you interested in anything like these lunar lights?
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+10704+12760&pcatid=12760
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+10704+12110&pcatid=12110
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/cat/infoL3/22948/category.web


----------



## Dark_Rider2k3 (Jun 22, 2008)

those are amazing. I think I'm going to go with the extreme LED tubes, though I have to find a spot for them...


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

These little guys are amazingly bright: http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/10975/product.web


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

Dark_Rider2k3 said:


> Okay so I want to get a moon light setup for my 55gallon, but have a few ?'s:
> 
> 1. Where do you get a hood that will work with the lights?
> 2. I heard there are hoods with a timer "built-in," so you can tell the daytime lights when to turn on and the moon lights when to turn on? Anyone know anything about this?
> ...


This product says to work with or without a canopy, if you would consider a canopy instead of a hood. It uses T5s and has lunar lights. Seems nice.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+18486&pcatid=18486


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

This one says it works with a canopy OR a hood, has lunar lights, and the integrated timers.

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...4x24W_w__Timers___LED_30in_Units~vendor~.html


----------



## Dark_Rider2k3 (Jun 22, 2008)

oooh both of those last 2 are JUST what I was looking for! They will give me enough lighting to add in lots of plants as well as have the lunar lights!

A quick ? though... for both of those lights, what would I use with them? I mean, like what cover would I use? I saw some images of how the last one hooks up, but I don't want my fish to jump out of the tank lol.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

I thought I might chime in again and offer up my suggestion for moonlights - If I were you, I would want less integration rather than more...If any one component of the system fails (ballast, timer, moonlight, whatever), you'll have to replace the whole thing. But buying individual components (ie lights and timer and moonlights) you'll not only be able to get the best product for each application, but won't be SOL when/if something goes wrong...Just FYI, I've heard lots of not-so-good things about the Current USA integrated timers (though I can't speak from personal experience - I was going to get a Current fixture, either the sundial or satellite, but decided against it after talking with more hobbyists - note this isn't me trying to belittle Current USA; they're a great company that serves us hobbyists well)...

I personally use the neptune systems LunarSim, which I love...Essentially they're dimmable LED's, so the intensity increases as the night progresses and decreases as morning arrives, and they change photoperiod/intensity based on the actual moon cycle. Overkill? Most definitely. Nifty gadget I really love? You bet. Just for fun here's a pic of how I installed mine...I put them right between my 2 banks of t5's...









Now...as per your own application, I might recommend 2 products to you in lieu of the "all-in-ones" your looking at currently: 

The one I would use if I didn't use the LunarSim are made by Current USA:
http://www.current-usa.com/lunarlight.html

Check out this page at Marine Depot for some really great options - the carious styles will afford you all the mounting versatility you're looking for (like the Coralife's track mount, for instance). 
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~lighting_moonlight_moon_lunar_lamp__subindex.html

:thumbsup: 

Good luck.


----------



## Dark_Rider2k3 (Jun 22, 2008)

wow!! Thanks a lot!!

And as much as that may be overkill, that was my plan.. I want my tank to simulate nature, and the fact that your lights are dimmable, that is even better for me.. 

Where did you buy the LunarSlim? That would actually work out amazingly in my tank..


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

The problem (in your case) with the LunarSim is that i is controlled by an Aquacontroller, which is necessary for it to work...So it's kind of a hefty investment - but well worth it if you're planning on making a really intense, high-tech tank that simulates natural environments. The AC's will allow for seasonal photoperiod variation (ie sunrise and sunset based on user set latitude/longitude or custom values) and temperature variation, and will control myriad devices extremely precisely while logging your tank parameters all the while. If you want, you can even have it email you with tank condition updates...but I digress...

The profilux controllers are by far the top of the line, though you really have to pay for them. These things can simulate thunderstorms, lightning (via lightning strobes), randomly generate clouds (with a dimable ballast), emulate the colors of both sunrise and sunset (with different combinations of LED light-sticks)...the list goes on...Another digression, oops...

I ordered my LunarSim from either the reef stop or marine depot, I can't remember. Reef Geek also has some cool stuff. Happy hunting!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Without question, these are my favorite moonlights:

http://cgi.ebay.com/48-24-LED-Moonl...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

I first bought one of the 30" from this guy for my 20L tank. I do not have a canopy on that tank so I did have a problem with the light shining into the room. I remedied that by adding black duct tape to the top and sides of the square tube, leaving only the bottom for the light. Worked very well.

When I wanted moonlights for my 75g, I bought two of the sets I just linked to. I have them mounted, via velcro, to my canopy hood.

What I like about these lights are two things: (1) you get an overall consistent lighting rather than spotlights, and (2) you can adjust the amount of lighting to fit your preferences and tank. For example, I have my lights on my 75g turned up brighter because the lights themselves are further away from the tank (on the canopy) and because the tank itself is much deeper.

I decided on getting two sets instead of one for my 75g because my regular light fixture is in the middle of my tank. That left only the front or back for moonlights. With an 18" wide tank, I didn't want only half of it illuminated. So I got two 48" strips instead of just one. I have them mounted in the front and back, effectively going around the main light fixture.

The result is that I have an overall lighting at night. The cardinal tetras look amazing under this light. And I do see my fish sleep so I know it's not affecting that.

Maybe one of these days, (make that nights), I'll see if I can get a picture to show how these lights really look. They are fabulous! An overall diffused blue light at the brightness I select. It doesn't get much better!


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

I've always wondered about the intensity of people's moonlight...I like mine a bit on the dimmer side. Sometimes, if I watch it long enough I get all dizzy and weirded out...it's wonderful. And those look like some nice lights you linked to, especially since you can adjust the intensity (a real must have with moonlights, now that I think about it).


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, I would not suggest those moonlights without the brightness adjustment. They can be very bright, especially when you pile on as many as I have!

Many of those pictures actually show where the lights are beaming down into the water. I don't have that problem on either tank. I think it's because I have glass lids on the tanks which helps to diffuse the light. You can't tell where my lights are beaming down at all.

I think that's also because I used the idea of having a lot of low lighting all over instead of just a few bright lights in one spot.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

most manufacturers that I've seen have a suggested height to prevent the spotlight effect, but the brightness control is no doubt easier to dial in perfectly...


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, height can control the spotlight effect, but it's not always easy to control the height. In my canopy, the height is controlled by how high the canopy is above the tank. In my other tank, there is no height control. All lighting is sitting directly on the glass lid.

But I'm a dimmer freak anyway. All my lighting (not aquarium, but home lighting) has dimmers on them. I have dimmers for the ceiling fan controls. It's just so much easier that way. You get what you want when you want it.

Sometimes I want brighter moonlighting than other times. Right now, I'm using higher lighting in the front, lower in the back. I like the effect it makes.


----------



## Dark_Rider2k3 (Jun 22, 2008)

I think i'm going to go with those eBay lights that were linked.. there are so many great ones, but the adjustable dimmer is what won it over for me.. I don't want to disturb them and want the lights at a low setting so I think that works out the best ya know?

Too bad they don't come in white lol.. still good though!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Actually, they do come in white. Just ask the guy. He'll make anything you want. I don't think white would cost any more.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup, look here, at his eBay store:

http://stores.ebay.com/DiGiKits-com-Electronic-Components

"Larger/smaller sizes and custom-made sizes are available from my ebay store. Other colour (Red, Green, Purple, Orange and *White* etc.) also available. Please contact the seller at [email protected] for more info."

If you do get white, I'd like to see how it looks. I have thought about getting white many times. But everyone is so stuck on blue and the idea that it's supposed to replicate true moonlight or something that I just stuck with blue.

BTW, I am not affiliated with this guy in any way whatsoever. I don't know him. I just bought lights from him and liked them. Thought I'd mention that since I seem to be plugging him a lot in here, and didn't want to give the wrong impression. He just happens to be the guy making lights that I like.


----------



## Dark_Rider2k3 (Jun 22, 2008)

correct me if i'm wrong, but I heard that blue is the ocean and white is freshwater?

I like blue as well so I really have to think hard on which one I want lol..


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I never heard anything about blue = ocean, white = fresh. Heck, if I had, I might have gone with white.

Maybe one of these days, I'll get some white lights and sell whichever ones I like the least.


----------

